# AIR & PIRANHA



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm gonna stand out on a limb here and say that air pumps( or waterfall filter) BASICALLY air bubbles are unnessesary in the tank...am I right? they always go to the top and grab what they need (air wise) and bring it down then spit it outof the gills, am I correct in assuming that I can take out my air pump?

I have 4 x 7" in a 55 gallon (reds)


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

as long as u have enough surface agitation that will create oxygen...but sometime p's or any fish can lack oxygen(without proper surface agitation) so then yes an air pump/airstone would be necessary!

but as long as there not at the surface gasping for air then your 100% good to go


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

depends on the specific tank......I dont use an airstone on any of my tanks and i use nothing but cannister filters and i never have an 02 problem


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> I'm gonna stand out on a limb here and say that air pumps( or waterfall filter) BASICALLY air bubbles are unnessesary in the tank...am I right? they always go to the top and grab what they need (air wise) and bring it down then spit it outof the gills, am I correct in assuming that I can take out my air pump?
> 
> I have 4 x 7" in a 55 gallon (reds)


The only reason they gulp air is to refill thier swim bladder (keeps their desired buoyancy). They absorb oxygen from the water through their gills and dispell CO2 the same way. Air stones put oxygen in the tank through the surface agitation they cause...the same with any filter. You will need some sort of surface agitation no matter what because even with plants that give off oxygen, they use oxygen at night. You are correct though in assuming you can remove your air pump as long as your filters are providing adequate surface agitation.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> I'm gonna stand out on a limb here and say that air pumps( or waterfall filter) BASICALLY air bubbles are unnessesary in the tank...am I right? they always go to the top and grab what they need (air wise) and bring it down then spit it outof the gills, am I correct in assuming that I can take out my air pump?
> 
> I have 4 x 7" in a 55 gallon (reds)


Yes, you are correct. As long as you have good surface agitation, your should not have a oxygen problem.

Hater


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, you are correct. Piranhas are native to low oxygen waters, therefore they usually do not need high levels of oxygen in aquarium life.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hhhmmmm i didnt know that good job guys


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

me either


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> I'm gonna stand out on a limb here and *say that air pumps( or waterfall filter)* BASICALLY air bubbles are unnessesary in the tank...am I right? they always go to the top and grab what they need (air wise) and bring it down then spit it outof the gills, am I correct in assuming that I can take out my air pump?
> 
> I have 4 x 7" in a 55 gallon (reds)


I think these guys missed this when posting.....you say waterfall filter....you mean a hang on back filter....right???......if you are not going to provide an airstone in the tank....you WILL need a hand on back filter for surface agitation. You cannot simply run 2 canister filters in a tank with no air stone or HOB filter to provide surface aggitation. There will be no oxygen getting difused into the water. Yes, your fish gasp for air at top of tank, but not for oxygen, but to balance thier swim bladders. If a fish is almost out of oxygen, you will know it. They will be gasping and it is very sad and uncomfortable looking for the fish. I came home once while gone for a few days....my electric got kicked of during storm, HOB's didn't start, magnets stuck.....fish were miserable, stiring the water by splashing trying to create oxygen. Good thing I got home when I did. Another option for aireation is to use a powerhead with air line.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Piranhas need aeration. Especially after feeding. I turn of the powerhead with the air line in it minutes before the feeding. Feed them, and then turn it back on after 15 minutes or so. The aeration done by a powerhead is also very effective because the higher velocity of water moving through air, the better is the 'mixing'. Bubbles also aerate the tank because they have to travel a certain distance before hitting the surface and some air does get dissolved in the process.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

piranhas as with most fish, do not need an airstone in the tank. Just as long as there is adequate surface agitation you'll be fine.

Those stupid bubble wand look "hack" and the purpose is to agitate the surface the bubbles DO NOT RELEASE oxegen into the tank.

Your filter can do same thing.

I have six 6" reds in a 75 without an air stone and they are fine and have been for about a year.


----------



## buddeppe (Feb 16, 2007)

My p's used to eat my Air Tube and i had to reaplace it with a clear plastic tubing from pets smart. But when it happened the tube came out of the tank so all i had was the Magnum 350 Filter working. Luckly i was home and i saw them gasping for air at the top of the water. Saved them. So i would say its a must have.....

So dont be cheap give them air.......


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

here is what i seen in my expericene.... i use canister filters aswell.. but i found when i put the spray bar or outlet tube under the waterline the pirnaha would all be gasping for air within 2 or 3 hours.... ever since i put plants in tanks tho i havent had the problem because the plants create enough oxyogen for the fish to survive... and also i like the quiet tanks.. this took me quite a while mind ya to get teh rite amount of plants in teh tank to prodouce the rite amount of oxyogen for 9 large pygos.... ill post some pics or some vids to show yas what i mean... i got pics of a few stages of what i did.... major problem i had and is stll continueing ... gettin the rite amount of each into the water... 02 and co2 the fish need the oxyogen to survive and the plants need the co2 to survive... too much oxyogen will result in lots of alge, not enough oxyogen and the fish are gasping.... same with the c02 not enough and the plants all go to hell... too much... well i havent seena result of too much co2 yet


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

is it possable to over oxygenize ur tank?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

dorianc204 said:


> is it possable to over oxygenize ur tank?


No....I think max the max disolved oxygen is like 25% or something....you can never give too much.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> is it possable to over oxygenize ur tank?


No....I think max the max disolved oxygen is like 25% or something....you can never give too much.
[/quote]

cuz i have all fake plants and im running one of those air stones on one side and i have my power head that blasts air with tha water and breaks tha surface of the water


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> is it possable to over oxygenize ur tank?


No....I think max the max disolved oxygen is like 25% or something....you can never give too much.
[/quote]
yeah yer rite u cant over oxydoize the water... but if u have live plants u can over do them with oxyogen


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, piranhas can exist in low oxygen levels IN NATURE. In the home aquarium that becomes a recipe for disaster. I wouldn't recommend it. Common filtration is all that is needed, unless it is a large Serrasalmus (ie; S. rhombeus) in which case high water flow is needed (power head).


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dorianc to answer your question if you can have too much oxygen please read below.



DonH said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Void said:
> ...


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Void said:
> ...


[/quote]

Good Info.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

well my guyz are doin good no eye pop soo i guess im goood ill get sum close up pics mabey you can tell me if im ohk







thx for tha info


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a 55 and a 75 - no air stone in either - hang on back filters produce enough agitation, powerheads are a good idea too


----------

